# dsp 1100p power up problem



## ben c (Feb 23, 2009)

am quite new to forums and the like so here goes!!!!! am useing an old dsp1100, midi to usb, and external sound card. made the midi connection with the coms menu in rew, since then my dsp has refused to power up? is this a coms problem or hardware problem as it has been reliable before. any help would be well recieved. ben c


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

When all the cables are removed except for the power cable, it still refuses to power up?

brucek


----------

